# can i give my 3 week old pup a bath?



## homerm (Feb 9, 2010)

so... can i? shes a mix chihuahua/pug mutt that we rescued since she was orphaned. how or when can we give her a bath? she smells lol


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

yes if you really feel that you must. use puppy shampoo and warm water (not hot of course)
towel dry very well and keep the puppy against you so you can keep it warm

I would personally get some puppy wipes and wipe him down with those, not bathe


----------



## homerm (Feb 9, 2010)

okie can i get those puppy wipes at a small town wal mart?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Probably yes, just check your Pet Section at the walmart. And has the Pup been to see a Vet yet? If not I'd get him/Her there soon as possible.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

As a 3 week old pup, I would have many other questions to be concerned with than a bath. That is a VERY young pup, and while I understand she was orphaned, she should be being looked after by a seasoned rescue/breeder who can properly care for her until she is older. I would not attempt to bath a pup that young unless in dire straits. If you do, be very careful not to get any water near her nose. Pups that young will aspirate it and have pneumonia in a day. Good luck with her.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I wouldnt even use wipes, I would just use a warm wash cloth. Why does the puppy smell?


----------



## gui0601 (Feb 19, 2010)

good infos


----------

